# vinyl on leather or pleather.



## ijzarate (Aug 24, 2010)

ok so i had a question from a man in a wheel chair. and he ask if we could print out somehting with his information to stick to his chair. 

so i am asking if there is a vinyl we couldprint on with ink jetprinter and cut out and stick it to leather or pleather.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If this is going on the area on the back of the chair between the push handles it should be fine. That area doesn't get much contact only when folded for transporting the chair. 
However if it is a rented chair you might want to suggest it be applied to a piece of material and tied in place between the handles. 
CW


----------



## ijzarate (Aug 24, 2010)

well its one of those atomatic chairs. he had wanted a instructions on the back just incase he was out and something happen to him. all his information would be on the chair. so i was wondering if there was a vinyl we could print on and cut out and stick to his chair


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Kind of like a scooter?
If that is the case a good quality sign material should be fine. I do have an odd ball question… I would be careful if he is handicapped on what type of information is out in the open for anyone to see, especially if it is on the back so he can’t tell who is taking note of it. I don’t want to sound paranoid, but if his name, address and contact information is on it out in the open for anyone to see he is making it easy for someone to come to his home and cause problems if you get my meaning. I know you are just trying to help him out but maybe printing “In Case of Emergency” on a plastic pouch or cloth pouch/ bag that can be attached to the back of the chair might be a better idea. This way the information is not out in the open, but if something happens the bag is clearly marked for someone to know to look inside. Just a thought…look at it this way if you do a nice bag for the back of his chair you might have a new business opportunity for other handicapped people in your area. 
CW


----------



## ijzarate (Aug 24, 2010)

thats sounds like a great idea. ill give that a try. matireal can we print on it. what would i need?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you have a cutter also or just the inkjet printer?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The pouch is indeed a very good idea. Vinyl transfer or transfer paper seems like a very good option for a cloth pouch. A plastic pouch would mean less cleaning though.


----------

